
The First Language You Learn Changes How You Hear All Other Languages After - walterbell
http://www.fastcoexist.com/3054304/the-first-language-you-learn-changes-how-you-hear-all-other-languages-after?partner=socialflow
======
DrScump
original source:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10714505](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10714505)

